# The Largest Supernatural Database You Have Ever Seen.



## Amadaeus Bartimaeus (May 6, 2005)

Is here: www.monstrous.com

It is also connected to a forum. The first one I ever joined, in fact. There I am nown as Shadowling. It is my favourite place for supernatural disscussion.

Amadaeus Bartimaeus


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Great site! Thanks for the link.


----------

